# Whoa! My fish just had a spazz attack and is unresponsive



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

My fish is easily frightened. I went in my room, and he freaked out as usual, but instead he stopped in a half/flare motion and is unresponsive when you move around and put your hand in the water. He has some kind of twitch in his tail...

I just looked at him, he's better now but keeps randomly swimming incredibly fast around his bowl for no reason...

what happened? 
It freaked me out.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys, I'm really scared.
He's acting totally unlike himself right now.
He's still breathing normally, but he's floating at the top of his bowl, swimming VERY slowly around the edges.
He's even letting me touch him and he acts like I didnt even do anything! And once he just attacked the side of his bowl for nothing.

I am so scared and worried right now....


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm do u have any relax stuf?


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

It could be posible for a fish to have a stroke. I think..


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm will he eat?


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope he makes it.:|:|


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

D:
I am so scared right now.
He is acting so disoriented.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

is there any mears ner by?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

He hasnt eaten lately for about a week....
I dont think he'd eat now, he doesnt notice me at all....


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope.
He's not flaring anymore.
I think sumsum is right, he might have had a stroke.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

will he eat


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahh...
I'm not sure if he'll make it or not....


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

try feeding him


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

witch fish is it


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

hello?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I did, I put the pelled right in front of his face and he didnt touch it. :/

His fins look exteremly pale, not his body but his fins do.

He seems like he's trying to swim when I touch him, he'll go face down for a few seconds before floating right back up.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

it might be because he hasent gotton food


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Its Kiro, the one in my profile picture.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

do u hav eny other food?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I dunno....he always has been very scared of people, I've only had him for a month.
He freaks out when people come in my room but he calms down immediantly. I walked over to the desk he's on and he freaked, and then he starting not moving and twitching...


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I have bloodworms.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

*food*



loppy656 said:


> do u hav eny other food?


 do u?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

try those they like them better


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

its there fav food


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I will.

He seems to be coming back to his senses, he swims around when I touch him now. He's still pale though.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok try that


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I gave him the bloodworms and he ignored them.

He almost appears to be like, shaking?
And he's still got a twitch.

One time he kind of sunk a little bit and it looked like he was trying to get back up to the top of the bowl, and the shaking got worse, and then he swam around really fast a few times.

I dont know whats up with him....


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm have you changed the water recently?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I change it once a week, tomorrow is the day I usually clean it.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

umm hello?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I plan on changing it tomorrow, cause its been a week.

I'm gonna go, guys, I'll give an update later on how he's doing


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

if hes ok in the morning when u change his water you should use hot water and soke evrey thing


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

at the moment I dont even have a plant in there...
He hurt his dorsal fin on it, so I took it out and I dont have any other ones, I'm going to buy new ones when I put my 2 betta's in the divided 10 gallon.

He's doing okay so far, he's kind of acting normal, but he's still pale and sometimes he has difficulties swimming and he starts shaking really bad....


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

He's getting worse.

He is like, laying on his side and having major problems swimming, he can barely move and he's shaking really bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what could be wrong with him but I hope he'll be ok in the morning. Could something have gotten in the water?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont know, I dont think so.
He was completely fine earlier...
I honestly dont think he'll make it....


----------



## Bawble (Aug 22, 2009)

swim bladder maybe?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont think so...
I'm pretty sure it was a stroke.
He was completely fine earlier.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope he'll be ok. I wish I could help but I have no idea what it could be except, like you said, maybe a stroke of some kind.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope he'll be okay too.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try to unskin a pea and cut it in half and put it in the tank to unclog his system so he'll eat I don't know how to fix te other problems but the pea has saved several fishes in my house.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

he wont eat...
He is so out of it...


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

We're all pulling for him... come on little guy snap out of it! :|


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Okay, food won't help, I don't know why people keep suggesting that.

The first thing I would have done is a complete water change. Make sure the water is at about 80 degrees and acclimate him to the water. Don't touch the fish because you can remove his slime coat he needs to protect himself. I've never heard of a Betta having a stroke. Do you use conditioner in the water? If not, get some NOW. Make sure you are using the correct amount. If your fish is really skittish with movement around his bowl, put something around it to block his view of the room. The darkness might calm him down.
Oh, and with your bowls being so small right now, you need to do more frequent water changes. I'd do about 2 a week for the 1 gallon and and every 2-3 days with the half gallon bowl.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I do use conditioner, I'll change his water right now and I'll give him the dark towel.

Oh, I thought once a week was okay for water changes....
I'm putting them in a divided 10 gallon soon, if Kiro makes it...


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Sparky lived in a half gallon so if a half gal. needs to be changed every 2-3 days that is half of why poor Sparky died. I whent on vacation so it was not changed for two weeks I came back he was bloated and ill then he died the next day.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

He's in the 1 gallon right now.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I just remembered chloramines in the water are very harmful to all aquatic animals.:_gulp:_


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I use water conditioner, so he should be ok.


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe you coould try some Betta Revive which is cheap and easy to dose (comes in small amounts but is inexpensive enough to get a few of them. It is broad spectrum and helped Rusty. Grab some Jungle Fungus Clear and keep it on hand too. It just might help. No I don't feel like medication should be used just to be used I am only suggesting it because it seems to be helping here...
Tomato has been swimming around but he looks like he is spasming more than anythng. He lays on a leaf high on the plant but he does eat. I thought he looked bloated and seemed to have a little struggle to swim so I went ahead and put Jungle Fungus Clear in his tank yesterday and today he is a little less spastic but still lounges on the highest leaf of his plant.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, next time I go to the pet store I will get it....


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

is your fish still a live?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i hope he is


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

good luck! i hope he mcas it thrugh the night


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> good luck! i hope he mcas it thrugh the night


We all hope he does!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you AngelicScars XD I was reading this thread going "ASDFGHJKL!!!" when you pretty much said everything I would have suggested 

Itshinthebetta, maybe get like a little cave or something for your betta to hide in. He might be stressed out, hense the freaking out (I'm talking about his pre-stroke behaviour) so a cave for him to hide in or a nice plant (silk plants preferably, they're good for not tearing betta's fins!). Stress can contribute to illness.

): But I hope your fish is okay and I hope he gets better. Keep him warm and his water clean! That's always the best remedy.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah i think that maybe some caves might help my jojo was a fraidy cat until i got him a little cave then he got a LOT better you should try that i think it might help


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright, next time I go to Walmart I'll get him one.

He seems to be doing the same as last night, he has some problems swimming...
Or some times he freaks out over nothing, I heard him hit the bottom of the jewel stones in his bowl a few times last night....


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Next week I'm putting them in a divided 10 gallon, he might enjoy more space to hide in...

He's exteremly pale right now.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

hummmm is he still twiching?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

how deap is the water?
you might want to try emting out some of the water so he dosent use up to much energy trying to get back up to the top to get air once hes on the botem.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

and is he brething normaly?


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

No, he only twitches when he has the stroke things, but he does shake sometimes.

Sine he's only in a gallon bowl its not too bad and he's been hanging out at the top most of the time.

Yes, he's breathing normally.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Does it seem like he is in pain


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

No, not really.

He just had two more a little bit ago. 
Same thing as usual, stuck in a half flare motion, with a twitch in his tail, and is completely unresponsive for a few minutes.
I love Kiro, but it really makes me sad seeing him like this. 
As much as I want him to be okay I think its time for him to move on, its really awful seeing him like this. D:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

ltshinthebetta said:


> I love Kiro, but it really makes me sad seeing him like this.
> As much as I want him to be okay I think its time for him to move on, its really awful seeing him like this. D:


I know the feeling. I feel terrible for wishing Dei would move on, if only so he wouldn`t look so terrible anymore.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

^Yeah...
I hope it ends soon...
I love that little guy but its really sad seeing him in such tough shape. :/


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I can't imagine seeing him like that and not being able to help him. I hope he can pull through and get better. He sounds like a lil fighter.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Thankyou.
Hopefully he'll be okay....


----------



## yumi (Jun 12, 2011)

My fish also came sick... less eat and act weird... normally my fish is very active and move the small rocks down the aquarium but he almost didn't move and keep lay down on the bottom...
I became worried... after a week or two it became worse his tail was also in a very weird position and he couldn't swim anymore... he just turned around a little bit because of his tail. that same evening i knew i coulnd't do anything anymore because he was almost not moving. I was sitting beside his aquarium and suddenly he had an attack... he was shaking and i stopped after awhile... he didn't move anymore even not his mouth... and then i knew he was death T^T i cried alot... mostly because this is so suddenly... i had him for almost a year and i liked him alot...
Now i keep dream about my fish that keep die... it is like this for already 2 weeks and i can't do anything about it... i gave him betta food and normally betta fish care for in the water... i really don't know what went wrong


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This post is really old...2009....please do not bring up old post...this can push back new post

Welcome to the Forum yumi...please start a new thread with your question and we will be happy to help you out.....you will get better and more response...

Thank you.....


----------

